# GdkPixbuf-WARNING gkrellm e rox

## miles83

ho appena finito di installare le gtk+-2.12.1-r1 e appena ho provato a far partire gkrellm e rox (che fino a prima dell'aggiornamento andavano) ho ottenuto questi errori:

gkrellm:

```

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

(gkrellm:15619): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_set_default_icon: assertion `GDK_IS_PIXBUF (icon)' failed

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: frame_top

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: frame_bottom

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: frame_left

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: frame_right

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: bg_chart

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: bg_grid

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: bg_panel

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: bg_meter

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: decal_alarm

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: decal_warn

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: decal_misc

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: decal_button

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: krell_panel

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: krell_meter

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: krell_mail

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: krell_slider

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: krell_mini

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(gkrellm:15619): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

 Impossibile caricare xpm: (null)

gkrellm segmentation fault:    (inizializzazione)

Abortito

```

e rox:

```

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

** (ROX-Filer:15633): CRITICAL **: masked_pixmap_new: assertion `full_size != NULL' failed

(ROX-Filer:15633): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

** (ROX-Filer:15633): CRITICAL **: masked_pixmap_new: assertion `full_size != NULL' failed

(ROX-Filer:15633): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

** (ROX-Filer:15633): CRITICAL **: masked_pixmap_new: assertion `full_size != NULL' failed

(ROX-Filer:15633): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

** (ROX-Filer:15633): CRITICAL **: masked_pixmap_new: assertion `full_size != NULL' failed

(ROX-Filer:15633): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

** (ROX-Filer:15633): WARNING **: Impossibile riconoscere il formato di immagine per il file «/usr/lib/rox/ROX-Filer/images/dirs.png»

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

** (ROX-Filer:15633): CRITICAL **: masked_pixmap_new: assertion `full_size != NULL' failed

(ROX-Filer:15633): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

** (ROX-Filer:15633): WARNING **: Impossibile riconoscere il formato di immagine per il file «/usr/lib/rox/ROX-Filer/images/application.png»

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Il tipo di immagine «xpm» non è supportato

** (ROX-Filer:15633): CRITICAL **: masked_pixmap_new: assertion `full_size != NULL' failed

(ROX-Filer:15633): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

** (ROX-Filer:15633): WARNING **: Impossibile riconoscere il formato di immagine per il file «/usr/lib/rox/ROX-Filer/.DirIcon»

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

** (ROX-Filer:15633): WARNING **: Impossibile riconoscere il formato di immagine per il file «/home/walter/.icons/ROX/MIME/mime-application:x-bzip-compressed-tar.png»

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

** (ROX-Filer:15633): WARNING **: Impossibile riconoscere il formato di immagine per il file «/home/walter/.icons/ROX/MIME/mime-application.png»

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

** (ROX-Filer:15633): WARNING **: Impossibile riconoscere il formato di immagine per il file «/home/walter/.icons/ROX/MIME/mime-text.png»

(ROX-Filer:15633): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

** (ROX-Filer:15633): WARNING **: Impossibile riconoscere il formato di immagine per il file «/home/walter/.icons/ROX/MIME/mime-inode:directory.png»

```

direi che il problema è questo:

```

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1/image/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': No such file or directory

```

ma come lo risolvo??

ho provato a riemerge gkrellm ma inutilmente...

qualche idea??

come WM uso fluxbox

----------

## miles83

ho risolto mascherando gtk+-2.12.1-r1 e tornando alle 2.10.14...

domanda: devo marcare il post "Risolto" anche se in realtà il problema resta?

----------

## koma

io non ho il path image sotto la 2.12.1-r1 ... ma hai provato a ricompilare rox?

----------

## miles83

si ho provato e riprovato a ricompilare rox, gkrellm, ho provato anche a ricompilare le gtk+, xorg e fluxbox

ma non cambia niente, il problema credo sia proprio nell'ebuild delle gtk+ perchè evidentemente nel sistemare i path delle librerie anzichè prendere i path finali (/usr/share, /etc, o quello che è)

utilizza i path temporanei di portage:

```
/var/tmp/portage/.....
```

oltretutto ho provato a rimettere la versione precedente delle gtk+ e il problema si è risolto, solo che adesso tutte le applicazioni gtk sono lentissime ad avviarsi

e revdep-rebuild non mi chiede nessuna ricompilazione

io sono su un x86 con solo fluxbox, mentre su amd64 con kde le gtk+ aggiornate non mi hanno dato nessun problema

qualche idea??

----------

## miles83

come sospettavo il problema erano proprio le gtk+-2.12.1-r1

ho risolto modificando l'ebuild:

```

src_install() {

   make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "Installation failed"

   set_gtk2_confdir

   dodir ${GTK2_CONFDIR}

   keepdir ${GTK2_CONFDIR}

   # see bug #133241

   echo 'gtk-fallback-icon-theme = "gnome"' > "${D}/${GTK2_CONFDIR}/gtkrc"

   # Enable xft in environment as suggested by <utx@gentoo.org>

   dodir /etc/env.d

   echo "GDK_USE_XFT=1" > "${D}/etc/env.d/50gtk2"

   dodoc AUTHORS ChangeLog* HACKING NEWS* README*

   # This has to be removed, because it's multilib specific; generated in

   # postinst

   rm "${D}/etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules"

}

```

la prima linea nell'originale era:

```

einstall || die "Installation failed"

```

io l'ho modificata in:

```

make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "Installation failed"

```

(copiando la medesima riga dall'ebuild della versione 2.10.14)

----------

## randomaze

 *miles83 wrote:*   

> ho risolto modificando l'ebuild:

 

Puoi postare la modifica su bugzilla in modo da aiutare chi altro incontrerà lo stesos problema?

----------

## miles83

Ciao, scusa il ritardo

ho postato il tutto su bugzilla e pare che venga corretto come ho "suggerito" io... ancora non ci credo di aver risolto un possibile problema!!!

il link è questo:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199746

----------

